# Primary School in the Gold Coast



## doctorneto (Oct 7, 2015)

Hello, I am moving interstate and would much appreciate it if someone could give me some advice in regards to good catholic primary schools in the Gold Coast. I have done a bit of research and so far we liked 4 schools: St Kevin's School, Guardian Angels PS, Marymount PS and St Vincents PS. Do you guys have any ideia about these schools? Is there any other school I should have look at? I really apprecite your help. Best Regards


----------



## doctorneto (Oct 7, 2015)

Do you think I should consider the secondary school to decide which primary they are going?? I had a look at Marymount, St Michaels and Aquinas.... any recomendation regarding these Schools??


----------

